# Arrow Spline for 60lb bow



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

300 spine is usually pretty stiff for 60lbs 28.5" draw unless your running full length arrows or have like 150grains+ up front total.

I shoot a 62lbs bow with a 30" arrow with 156 total grains up front and shoots great and have a friend that shoots the same arrow set up and shoot great for him. 

So maybe you could run a 50 grain insert with 100 or 125 grain tip. 

But will say a stiff arrow usually will tune just fine to so you might be good to go. Give them a try and see. But also look for another shop if the say you should shoot 350-340 but don't have any and sold you different arrows. Idk of a bow shop that doesn't have 400-300 spine arrows.


----------



## pottergreg (Mar 20, 2015)

A couple of questions, What are you going to be doing with these arrows? (Hunt, field, 3D, or spots) What is the IBO speed of your bow. Are you aware of the arrow spine selection charts that all arrow manufactures publish? How long do you want to cut your arrow shafts (some hunters like to have them in front of the riser) its not your draw length. The 300's will work but you are going to be heavy. If they are Hunting arrows and you want to have a long arrow and 200 grains up front, not a bad choice. For unknown 3D there are better choices (maybe 100 or more)!
I was recently at a "Pro Shop" and I was looking for some arrows for my wife to shoot from her 30# recurve and the guy was trying to sell me 350 spine, I asked to see his arrow selection chart and he said they didn't have one. I left!


----------



## edthearcher (Nov 2, 2002)

TMcgarrigle said:


> How do I choose my arrow spline for a Prime alloy with a 60lb draw with a 28.5' pull? The guy at my archery shop told me shoot 340-350 but they were out of them so he sold me 300's claiming it would be the same? And with a draw length and weight of whats listed above, does anybody have any input on what weight my inserts should be?


find a diffrent pro shop


----------



## Troy F (Oct 30, 2015)

Ed the Archer is SPOT ON. Your "pro shop" is wrong.
400 spine is your arrow. You can shoot 100-300 grain points on a 400 spine arrow at 60 pounds and your arrows will be easy to tune.
Sorry they mislead you and gave you 300's. Those are like rebar for a 60 lb bow.

Unless you want to go Ashby and Ultra FOC.


----------



## Planopurist (Jan 10, 2016)

I shoot 61 lbs and 28.5" DL. I'm shooting 340s on my 345 fps IBO compound with 100gr tip. It's said that you can always go stiffer, but I think he took you well beyond borderline. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mwhitfield (Feb 23, 2017)

Check out gold tip's arrow spine chart. It gets you darn close if not perfect. My bet would be 400 spine on a 60 lb bow.


----------

